# Recommended brands of watercolor paints?



## Butterfly88

I want to get back into watercolors but the paint I have is student grade and I really want something more high quality. Not the professional grade expensive stuff, but artist's grade. Any recommendations?


----------



## ErnstG

Cotman, van Gogh and Luke one can recommend with a clear conscience!

Ernst


----------



## Liz

I use Cotman, they're by Windsor and Newton


----------



## Butterfly88

Thank you! I looked them up and the sets I found say half-pan. What does half-pan mean?


----------



## ErnstG

Please buy no pans, no matter whether in whole or half.
Pans are Brush Killer - buy small tubes.
Tube colors are better and more economical - my experience.

Ernst


----------



## Oregon Artist

I use Cottman I have a nice palette that has a lid and the paints are usuable forever, just squirt some water on them.


----------



## Liz

I prefer paint in tubes too, but eventually they dry up so I brake the tube and use them like pan watercolors, lol.


----------



## rajeev2020

*hello all*

i am also use water color in paint.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire

I use Lukas and Koi.. both of which are excellent paints. The Lukas (The professional grade) are German made.. and actually less expensive (by far) than Cotman.. and no less quality whatsoever. I highly recommend either one of the above (Lukas and Koi)


----------



## leighann

@Bushcraftonfire !!!! You're Back!! :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Bushcraftonfire

Shhhhhhhh.. Don't tell anyone.. LOL


----------



## Susan Mulno

@rajeev2020, welcome to the forum!


----------



## Jason

I use lukas Davinci and winsor newton.


----------



## peterbresnen

The expensive grade is unavoidable for quality pigmentation. Student colours are a waste of time

Peter Bresnen


----------



## Bushcraftonfire

Peter...

While I agree with your premise that Pro grades of paint have better pigmentation than student colors.. there are some fine student grade colors out there. I think it's unfair to generalize that Student grades are a "Waste of time". If new people had to buy only artist colors many would never start as the cost would be prohibitive to many. 

Sure.. buy the best you can.. but not everyone is going to produce fine works of art to sell. Some people just want to have fun.. a good grade of student watercolors would be fine for most anyone to start out with.

D


----------



## peterbresnen

*Art Material Quality*

Dear Bushcraftonfire:
As a possible solution to the problem of costs of paint I would recommend that students use the "double primary" of pro colours:
Alizarin Crimson, Cadmium Red, Lemon Yellow, Cadmium Yellow and Thalo Blue and Ultramarine Blue. From these six colours all other colours can be made

Paper quality is also important. Arches makes watercolour blocks in a variety of sizes. Students can buy the size they can afford. I recommend 140 lb. weight paper. These blocks are acid-free rag based paper and are superior to wood pulp based paper

Sincerely

Peter Bresnen


----------



## adamtyler

Winsor and newton is favored by many artists.
Schmincke horadam is known for its richness of colors.
Rembrandt watercolors from Royal Talens are also good too.


----------

